# NE Medallion tractor



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Doe anyone know where to find information on a Medallion tractor? I just saw one listed in my area for $800, 22HP with a snowblower. Interested to know if it is worth looking into.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does it have the chrome grill?


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes it does with round headlights


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They were made by MTD. Have a hard look, I think they are pretty old.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it similar t the farm king model?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

From http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/

MTD Products, Inc. Parent of Cub Cadet, Cub Cadet Commercial, Cub Cadet Yanmar, Troy-Bilt, White Outdoor, Yard-Man, Yard Machines, *Bolens*, Arnold, GardenWay, MTD Pro and MTD GoldCub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, Yardman, Yard Machines, White, Mcculloch and sold under many brand names including Ace, Agway, AirCap, Atlas, Big O, Blue Grass, Builder's Best, Caldor, *Cenex*, Central Park, Coast to Coast, Columbia, Craftsman, Duerr, Eagle Star, Eversharp, *Farm King*, Forest City, Garden King, Garden Groom, General Power, Grass Handler, Greenbriar, Greenbrier, Guardian, Hardware Hank, Hechinger, Heritage, Huskee, Husky, IDC, K & S, J C Penney, KGro, Landmark, Lawn Champ, Lawn Groom, Lawn Chief, Lawn Flite, Lawn Hawk, Lawn Pro, Longlife, Lowe's, Magna, Mark Master, Mastercraft, Master Cut, Montgomery Ward, Mow Master, *New Englander*, OTASCO, Power Sreak, Power Tech, Quality, *Ranch King*, Ryan, Ryobi, Sentry, Servistar, Snow Champ, Snow Pro, SnowBuster, Snowflite, Snowfox, Snow Chief, Spear Edge, STC American, Sunbeam, Supreme, Task Force, Timberland, Topflite, Turf King, Turf Power, Turf Pro, Victa, Wards, Western Auto, Western Sun, Westminster, Wheeler, Wizard, Yard Works. 
Whew.... I think they were the mid 80's to early 90's models.
Probably not worth a whole heck of a lot, unless that snow blower that it comes with is pushing the price up there.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

The price is listed a firm so I will keep an I on it. The grille looks similar to the MTD 900 or the white yard boss. I may see if I can get some additional photos.


----------

